# Energy drinks



## Thin_Ice_77 (Feb 8, 2009)

Anyone else love the damn things as much as I do?

I would ask what your favourite one is, but they all taste practically identical. I bought 4 cans of Relentless today because it was better value for money than Red Bull


----------



## hufschmid (Feb 8, 2009)

Thin_Ice_77 said:


> Anyone else love the damn things as much as I do?
> 
> I would ask what your favourite one is, but they all taste practically identical. I bought 4 cans of Relentless today because it was better value for money than Red Bull



The best one is the lower budget red bull type which they sell over here as M-Budget in Migros. 
100&#37; identical to Red Bull in taste and 4 times cheaper


----------



## sami (Feb 8, 2009)




----------



## lobee (Feb 8, 2009)

Not being a dick, but: http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/lifestyle-health-fitness-and-food/66307-energy-drinks-2.html

When I need an energy drink I'll take anything, I just want to get it in me as fast as possible. Red bull goes good with some alcohol too so there's that.
http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/lifestyle-health-fitness-and-food/66307-energy-drinks-2.html


----------



## PlagueX1 (Feb 8, 2009)

I like anything with loads of stimulants in it. Makes me happy inside. Then not sleep. Actually I'm tired right now.


----------



## stuh84 (Feb 8, 2009)

Red devil tastes different, but I like Relentless due to its shear volume


----------



## HamBungler (Feb 8, 2009)

I'm practically addicted to Rockstar, I've drank so many energy drinks now that I can usually tell the subtle differences, but most of em' are pretty similar. I like Rockstar the best though, dunno why haha.


----------



## NiCkMiLnE (Feb 8, 2009)




----------



## yevetz (Feb 8, 2009)

I am usually drinkg 0.5 af BURN before stage






EDIT: oh and Tom, don't drink much of that shit it hurts your hear a lot.


----------



## DaveCarter (Feb 8, 2009)

Diet Kick is my beverage of choice if Im paying for it!! Its got me through most of my uni assignments!! Played a festival once that was sponsored by Rockstar so every band member got a crate of the stuff, that was cool. Once my new band's gigging we're gonna chase Monster for an endorsement as I know a mate's band who have a deal with them, they get a crate per week while theyre on tour. And a huge box of Monster Condoms as well... :s When it hits the UK market watch out for 'Cocaine', 3 times the strength of Red Bull!!!!


----------



## HammerAndSickle (Feb 8, 2009)

I personally find that they all taste like piss and have no effect on me anyway


----------



## abysmalrites (Feb 8, 2009)

I like Monster, and that's pretty much all I drink. I've had Spike once and that shit fucked me up so bad I was shaking.


----------



## Thin_Ice_77 (Feb 8, 2009)

I'm on my third can of Relentless 

I need to stay up though, I have coursework to do and be emailed to college before 8.


----------



## mustang-monk (Feb 8, 2009)

last year i left my uni assignment till the last minute so i got some pro plus and red bull stayed up for 2 days to do it couldnt sleep the next day either, i felt like a dried up dog turd had blurred vision and muscle spasms.


----------



## Nick1 (Feb 8, 2009)

Im a red bull fan. Well of the Sugar Free version. I drink it quite often. Ive tried almost all the really high caffeine ones out there like cocaine, 360, Spike and Redline. I was throwing up after half a can of redline. That has more than Spike and a redbull combined! I was lit for almost 12 hours!!!!! I was so fing tired and wired at the same time it sucked!!!! So I just stick to Redbull.


----------



## BlindingLight7 (Feb 8, 2009)

there used to be a energy drink called Crack, which they had to take off the shevles cuase it fucked people up so bad they actually named it drugs


my freind told me this....i dont believe it........





Rockstar Energy Juice is my fav, the orange one


----------



## Nick1 (Feb 9, 2009)

I dont like all the sugar they have. Since as of late I stick with the SF ones that limits me to trying new ones.


----------



## 7STRINGWARRIOR (Feb 9, 2009)

monster and smirnoff black cherry vodka, that mix is devastating


----------



## Nick1 (Feb 9, 2009)

caffeine and booze =  Uppers and downers at the same time!?!?! Bad things could happen, like a heart attack.


----------



## cataclysm_child (Feb 9, 2009)

Most of them don't have enough djent IMO. This one is pretty decent though:


----------



## Thin_Ice_77 (Feb 9, 2009)

Well, I stayed up all night because of the sodding things


----------



## HamBungler (Feb 9, 2009)

BlindingLight7 said:


> there used to be a energy drink called Crack, which they had to take off the shevles cuase it fucked people up so bad they actually named it drugs
> 
> 
> my freind told me this....i dont believe it........
> ...



He was thinking of Cocaine, and they did take it off the shelf for like a month, but later put it back with a sticker over the logo. I think its back to being sold as Cocaine again, that shit burns mighty fierce going down.


----------



## Nick1 (Feb 10, 2009)

HamBungler said:


> He was thinking of Cocaine, and they did take it off the shelf for like a month, but later put it back with a sticker over the logo. I think its back to being sold as Cocaine again, that shit burns mighty fierce going down.



I bought a few cans of cocaine and its kinda a cinnamon shnapps burn. but without the alcohol.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Feb 10, 2009)

Energy drinks are bad for you, dont drink them! 

I usually use rockstar for all night gamathons


----------



## CrashRG (Feb 10, 2009)

the only ones that really seem to do anything to me are RedBull and Mtn Dew AMP (the green can). i drank like 4 one night at work and 2 dr peppers and you would have thought i was a damn tweaker......i didnt sleep at all that night. i had a friend that used to take NoDose caffeine pills and he took to many and he didnt sleep for 2 or 3 days, started having cramps and muscle spasms, headaches, the works. he won't touch anything that has a high sugar content or high caffeine content anymore. I don't even think he's drank soda in 3 or 4 years now.


----------



## HamBungler (Feb 10, 2009)

CrashRG said:


> the only ones that really seem to do anything to me are RedBull and Mtn Dew AMP (the green can). i drank like 4 one night at work and 2 dr peppers and you would have thought i was a damn tweaker......i didnt sleep at all that night. i had a friend that used to take NoDose caffeine pills and he took to many and he didnt sleep for 2 or 3 days, started having cramps and muscle spasms, headaches, the works. he won't touch anything that has a high sugar content or high caffeine content anymore. I don't even think he's drank soda in 3 or 4 years now.



One of my friends did something similar, took around 800mgs of NoDose and was up for a few days, never did anything like that again haha.


----------



## darren (Feb 10, 2009)

It seems to me that if you're already suffering from anorexia, using shit that fucks up your metabolism could pose some serious health risks.


----------



## B Lopez (Feb 10, 2009)

Meth in a can


----------



## Thin_Ice_77 (Feb 10, 2009)

darren said:


> It seems to me that if you're already suffering from anorexia, using shit that fucks up your metabolism could pose some serious health risks.


As does smoking and doing drugs


----------



## cosmicamnesia (Feb 10, 2009)

im gonna have to go with monster energy's khaos....i cant get enough of it...and in turn, im pretty sure it's dissolved my intestines


----------



## Nick1 (Feb 11, 2009)

At max I will have 350 MGs of caffeine. Usually its only 80-100 I hear you shouldnt consume more than 600 MG in one day.


----------



## Vairocarnal (Mar 3, 2009)

cataclysm_child said:


> Most of them don't have enough djent IMO. This one is pretty decent though:



I'd buy a case.


----------



## thebhef (Mar 4, 2009)

It's got electrolytes!


----------



## Nick1 (Mar 5, 2009)

Here is a new Energy Drink!!! 



NSFW
(you have to confirm your B-Day)


----------

